# Solved: BT sonus 1500 display



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Can anyone help with a perplexing message on the Sonus 1500 phone? Suddenly it now always displays 'One New Call' when there isn't one. I've deleted all calls and messages yet the display remains unchanged. I don't know what to do to get rid of it. Any ideas?


----------

